# Cold Smoked Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 11, 2011)

Did these today in my MAK pellet grill, Used sugar maple pellets.


























Vac sealed and ready for the long haul. 1 to 6 months. This ages the smoke on the cheese.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Apr 11, 2011)

MMMM ME  WANT SOME GOOOD  GOUDA!!!!!

Looks Great!

SOB


----------



## meateater (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice!! I just made some Mac N Cheese with some from Feb 2010.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 11, 2011)

I love smoked cheese and yours is looking good


----------



## roller (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks good but I do not know about that wait..


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 11, 2011)

More Cheese?

Looks Great Rick!

TJ


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks GOUDA   to me Nepas...


----------



## stwallace (May 11, 2011)

Looks amazing but I agree with Roller.  Thats a long time!  Im sure its worth the wait though.


----------



## alelover (May 11, 2011)

Looks great nepas. The last picture you didn't have them arranged in the same pattern though.


----------



## realtorterry (May 11, 2011)

Maybe you should send me some for safe keeping. Just so your not tempted!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2011)

Gotta love smoked cheese!

Missed this one for awhile!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2011)

I missed it too! Great job, Nepas. You just can't beat your own smoked cheese, and it's so easy to do.


----------

